# Samsung S8



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Samsung S8*


View Advert


*
Samsung S8
*



> As above looking for a Samsing galaxy S8, in good/excellent condition please. Not fussed about box etc but would prefer to have charger with it but it must be 'unlocked' to all networks....





*Advertiser*

Damo516



*Date*

04/09/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£123,456,789.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

